# Malibu Stealth



## smoldrn (Sep 10, 2006)

Any one using one? I've been researching yaks, & the Stealth 14 seems like it should be the one, just haven't seen one live yet.


----------



## EverSoDull (Nov 13, 2007)

This is the one I want....

http://www.shopgetoutdoors.com/boats/rec_kayaks/tarpon120ang.html

Good Luck,
:fishing:


----------



## wolfy16 (Jan 12, 2009)

I was very interested in one a fellow on here had for sale a little while back but funds just didnt work out. He sent me a message not long ago that he still had it and had reduced price considerably. You might ought to send him a pm to see if he still has it. His name was OV-Dusty Real nice guy. Awesome yak!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

It's a slick looking boat. I saw the one Dusty had for sale as well and started looking into them. They have a lot of nice features, but I have yet to see one in person. Were I looking for a new boat, I'd consider one.


----------



## OV-DUSTY (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks Wolfy16 and Basstardo

Yes I still have my Stealth 14 for sale and reduced price was almost $2,000 drop to $1,250 now. Here is link and pics

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/boa/1382811758.html


----------



## Gonondo (Oct 8, 2009)

*Stealth Kayak???*

Hey Smoldrn,

I see you mention a Stealth? Is this a local American craft or is it imported?

I live on the east coast of South Africa at Shaka's Rock, about 50 kilometers north of Durban.( Indian Ocean - Warm current 20C - 28C with lots of game fish....

I have just taken delivery of my new Stealth - Surperlite-X. Mine was built by the local Stealth Kayak manufacturer. www.stealthkayakfishing.co.za 

I would be extremely interested to see a photo of what you are talking about please?


You may also wish to check out our locasl www.fishingcorner.co.za It's free and once logged in you will access all there is to know about what we do down this end of the world.

Tight Lines all.
Gonondo - South Africa
[email protected]


----------



## smoldrn (Sep 10, 2006)

Gonondo said:


> Hey Smoldrn,
> 
> I see you mention a Stealth? Is this a local American craft or is it imported?
> 
> ...


The Stealth 14.http://malibukayaks.com


----------



## Gonondo (Oct 8, 2009)

*Hi Smoldrn,*

Thanks for the link. Interesting. We get something similar here but most of the guys have gone off the "plastics". No disrespect, but when you need to store tackle , fish, gear etc, out of harms way when negotiating the surf, our locally designed and built craft come out tops. They are quite a lot lighter and easier to paddle , surf and carry....They are also easier to climb back on when you get dumped!

Do you guys have any links to a Photo Gallery which we can check out the sort and sized etc fish you guys catch please?


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Gonondo said:


> Do you guys have any links to a Photo Gallery which we can check out the sort and sized etc fish you guys catch please?



try this...

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/all_albums.php


----------



## Gonondo (Oct 8, 2009)

*Hey Rockfish1*

Many thanks for this link.

It's very interesting to see your side of the world. You guys have very different stuff to what we are catching and your methods look like they vary from the way we do things, a lot.

Thanks . Much appreciated
Tight lines.

[email protected]


----------

